# Walmart goat tshirt



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I saw this at Walmart and had to have it. Too cute!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I bought one a couple of weeks ago, lol. Except for the horns it looks just like one of my does, haha!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I want one now! lol Will have to look for that one.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

It's in the young men's Tshirt rack


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very cute !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute! But IMO they also need to make a t-shirt of a bouncing Boer baby


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Agreed!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

LOVE IT! Will have to look for it next time I'm at Wal-Mart!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

OutdoorDreamer said:


> I saw this at Walmart and had to have it. Too cute!


Goats are going mainstream lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

